# Alternative Brands to Ego String Line?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Does anyone that uses an Ego string trimmer found a substitute brand they're happy with? The Ego 165' spool has been out of stock for a while now, and I'm needing to buy some soon.

Also, someone recommended a very cheap pack of replacement blades for the Ego edger, but I can't locate that post now. Anyone know what that is?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Just a note that there is no need to pay $10-12 for the Ego branded replacement blades. They use a standard edger blade that can be purchased for about $2 each.


Similarly, any popular .095 trimmer line should work fine.


----------



## trl2112 (Jun 10, 2020)

I found the Echo Cross-Fire to be very brittle.

Check out the Project Farm test:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89BkJF0kVyc

This is round 2, just dropped last week. I have not watched it yet...


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I love the oregon one. Can't remember exact name.

Its gray and has metal on the inside of the line.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@JayGo I have some EGO string line that I no longer need after getting the power rotary scissors. You want it?


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> @JayGo I have some EGO string line that I no longer need after getting the power rotary scissors. You want it?


@JayGo they sell rotary scissors?

I haven't seen those on their site. Can you show me?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> > @JayGo I have some EGO string line that I no longer need after getting the power rotary scissors. You want it?
> ...


If you have a rear motor Ego unit, you can convert it:


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@turfnsurf I converted my EGO Power Head String Trimmer with the Idech power rotary scissors like in Ware's video. EGO is releasing its own power rotary scissors, but it's only overseas for now.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> @turfnsurf I converted my EGO Power Head String Trimmer with the Idech power rotary scissors like in Ware's video. EGO is releasing its own power rotary scissors, but it's only overseas for now.


Thank you for this. I just need to look up where to buy this blade at!

I have lots of bricks though.

Is this type of blade recommended against that surface?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> Thank you for this. I just need to look up where to buy this blade at!
> 
> I have lots of bricks though.
> 
> Is this type of blade recommended against that surface?


Seago International has them in stock for $240 shipped. You must call in to order.

They work fine against bricks.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Ware said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for this. I just need to look up where to buy this blade at!
> ...


Thanks @Ware . I actually just got off the phone with someone. He quoted me $300.00 though. Was this the price when you ordered? I wonder if I can get a better price (like your quote) if I spoke to someone else.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> Thanks @Ware . I actually just got off the phone with someone. He quoted me $300.00 though. Was this the price when you ordered? I wonder if I can get a better price (like your quote) if I spoke to someone else.


See this and subsequent posts. I would call back and talk to Kathy.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks, gents!
@Ware, I wasn't sure if it was you that had suggested the blades. Thanks for the link.

I'm very interested in the rotary scissors. For those of you that have had them for a season or two, how is the blade holding up? What's maintenance like with that bad boy?

(@DuncanMcDonuts, thanks for the offer. But I need some today as I am getting a mow in before we get some company this evening. Probably quicker for me to make a run to the nearby big box store at this point.)


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

JayGo said:


> Thanks, gents!
> @Ware, I wasn't sure if it was you that had suggested the blades. Thanks for the link.
> 
> I'm very interested in the rotary scissors. For those of you that have had them for a season or two, how is the blade holding up? What's maintenance like with that bad boy?
> ...


my blade is holding up great. and i have quite a bit of brick to edge against in my yard. the only downside i can think of would be the greasing it. i feel like it takes forever to add the grease to it


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@JayGo No problem. I heard Echo Black Diamond is pretty good.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Ware said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @Ware . I actually just got off the phone with someone. He quoted me $300.00 though. Was this the price when you ordered? I wonder if I can get a better price (like your quote) if I spoke to someone else.
> ...


Wow...thanks @Ware this site is so awesome. Full of helpful people!

Question for you (as someone whose never used rotary scissors). I have a lot of small rocks that form rock beds and then a considerable amount of bricks. Since my usage might be differnt than someone who would might not use the scissors against those kinds of surfaces as much as I would...what might you guess is the useful life on power rotary scissors? Or would it be fairly long....and I would just need to learn how to sharpen the blades? Not handy at all so I wanted to ask (and thank you for the very clear video...even _I_ should be able to make that modification)


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@trl2112, first I HAVE TO ASK....is the 2112 in your handle pertaining to THE absolute best rock trio of all time?

Also, I watched the video. I like how "to the point" that guy is. No fluff. Just gets to the point.
Had to make a run to AutoZone for a headlight bulb, and Boom...there it was a package of Maxpower Twisted Line on the impulse rack. ha ha. No joke. Figured I'd try it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> Wow...thanks @Ware this site is so awesome. Full of helpful people!
> 
> Question for you (as someone whose never used rotary scissors). I have a lot of small rocks that form rock beds and then a considerable amount of bricks. Since my usage might be differnt than someone who would might not use the scissors against those kinds of surfaces as much as I would...what might you guess is the useful life on power rotary scissors? Or would it be fairly long....and I would just need to learn how to sharpen the blades? Not handy at all so I wanted to ask (and thank you for the very clear video...even _I_ should be able to make that modification)


I'm pretty hard on mine. They are holding up fine. They just tend to bounce off hard objects like brick, rock, fence, edging, etc.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Ware said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...thanks @Ware this site is so awesome. Full of helpful people!
> ...


That's good to know. How long have you had yours?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> That's good to know. How long have you had yours?


I have two. A couple years with the Ego. I got the Maruyama one in 2016.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Ware said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > That's good to know. How long have you had yours?
> ...


You know a lot of stuff. Never even heard of Maruyama before your video. Do you prefer the Maruyama blade over Idech or are they about the same?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> You know a lot of stuff. Never even heard of Maruyama before your video. Do you prefer the Maruyama blade over Idech or are they about the same?


They are identical. Maruyama just offers it as an OEM option in their Quick Connect lineup (similar to Stihl Kombi). It is the Idech Power Rotary Scissors head - just private labeled as a "Landscape Blade" for Maruyama. Echo does the same thing in their European market.

I bought into the Maruyama platform to get the Landscape Blade - before it was easy to find just the head with the adapter kit.

If I was buying today, for a gas unit I would probably go with Stihl and convert a Kombi string trimmer attachment. Maruyama dealers are just few and far between here where I live.

I have also been very pleased with the Ego 56V for a small-average size lawn.


----------

